# 21 primarchs 20 capsules



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

This might have come up before but i didnt see it. 
In horus rising (i think) horus is shown the emperors lab and he walks along the lab and sees the 20 capsules and notices 1 damaged. 
now here is my problem there are only 20 capsules and we know 2 were lost. how come then during the crusade we had 19 primarchs (alpharius/omegon) being 2. that would make 21 not enough capsules.

ur thoughts please


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

First off, the capsule is not damaged, Horus punches it out of rage. That, is either the Eleventh or Second Primarch, I cannot remember. One Alpharius and Omegon, when they were scattered by the Chaos Gods I believe that the Warp leaked in somehow, and that it mutated Alpharius and created a clone. Thats my opiniopn at least, not sure how feasible it but that is my take on things, either that or the Emperor created them as a twin. Perhaps they had the split personality part of the Primarch? Thus there would have to be two of them.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

If the big e made them as twins then there would have to be 21 capsules as there were 2 of them


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They were twins. That would lead one to believe that they were both in the same capsule, like real life twins sharing the womb. That would differentiate between twins and brothers so to speak.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

it would have to be a bigger capsule and the was no mention of that and as far as i can remember it mentioned 20 primarchs though i could be wrong its a while since i read it


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

As Wolf_Lord_Skoll just said, it would be like two twins (Which I also just said in chat:grin, we can assume each capsule had more than enough room for the child within to land safely upon a planet, so why not have two young Primarchs in one?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

That 21st capsule might have been empty you know, it might have no significance at all.

I like dark angel's theory, as it makes enough sense to work. Also, Alpharius and Omegon function as one, so saying that we know about 18 Primarchs isn't wrong. I think.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

FORTHELION said:


> it would have to be a bigger capsule and the was no mention of that and as far as i can remember it mentioned 20 primarchs though i could be wrong its a while since i read it


I assuming these Capsuls were big enough to fit full grown Primarchs, if thats so then it would be easy to have 2 Infants in one.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

First off the Emperor created 20 Primarchs, therefore there were 20 capsules. The most likely theory is that Alpharius (due to warp mutation) was split into two bodies ("One soul in two Bodies") during the transit through the warp. In a similar way as Sanguinius gained Wings and Magnus gained a cyclopean eye - Alpharius was split into two (in a similar way as twins develop in the womb)

This theory is further made credable by the fact that the Emperor didn't know about Omegon.

Also on a side note there were not 21 Primarchs, there were 20. Alpharius seperate from Omegon is not the *whole* Primarch (and visa versa), as noted by the Cabal in _'Legion'_.


----------

